
China's Father of Electric Cars Thinks Hydrogen Is the Future - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-12/china-s-father-of-electric-cars-thinks-hydrogen-is-the-future
======
jppope
dunno what he's talking about... horses... horses are the future.

